# my lake today.. mosquito report.



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive been getting PM's and phone calls from friends (and some spring time friends too) wanting to know when they can launch their boat at mosquito, is the ice gone?? is anything biting yet? i know its getting close, so i grabbbed my pike rod and headed out today. first off, my pike spot still has a thin sheet of ice on it, wednsday should be the day :B. so i drove around the lake instead and checked some of the popular shore fishing spots. 

*the state park is locked up tight, im guessing 3-4" of ice in the marina.
*there is some open water on the dam. 
*305 same thing. 
*walnut run there is open water at the bridge and the south side of the bay. *graveyard locked up
*causeway is locked up 
*there is some open water around the causeway bridge.
*buoy line, also locked up. i think i could of walked on that ice.
* there is also some shore access on the southwest side of the lake where you should be able to wade out, looks like you can also wade out on the south point in the state park off the beach, if you really wanted to freeze.
*the spillway is wide open and about a foot high, but very fishable. 

IMO, its going to be a few weeks before any ramps open up, but id say your best bet is to keep an eye on the public ramp on the southeast side of the causeway, in my experience the water south of the causeway is always the first to open up on the lake. i also believe there is still at least 5" of ice out in the middle of the lake, if not more. several of the areas i checked today had ice that i think could of still been walked out on. DO NOT TRY TOO WALK ON THE ICE!


OK, now thats the lake report, now the fish report....

*2 of the places i stopped i saw walleye rolling. one of the spots i saw several and one of the spots i saw a walleye caught on the 3rd cast.. dont PM me asking where at, because all i will tell you is "they are in the rocks". i will place a photo in this post of one area and tell you to cast stickbaits like husky jerks, renoskys or smithwicks. dont cast straight out, it wont do you no good.. cast along the rocks.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

A good report tom it shouldn't take a genius to go to those spots for spring eyes, it happens at all the local lakes this time of year , my pike spots at wb were iced in also , will try Wednesday before any rains coming.


----------



## ROOK (Mar 6, 2010)

thank you for the report


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you for the great info ezbite... Been excited to get out there, sounds like things will be opening up pretty soon!


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Just curious what people fish for at the spillway

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

Good report. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ltroyer said:


> Just curious what people fish for at the spillway
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


bluegill and perch close to the discharge, walleye everywhere else, once in a while people will catch a pike too and a few crappie.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info.wanna fish for gills sometime here soon

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Outstanding report. Thanks


----------



## Leighway (Oct 31, 2011)

Great info. Thanks. One day closer.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Great report ez. Thanks for the update.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

THANKS TOM!! I/We appreciate Your time that you take for your posting!! 

NICE JOB!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Ice in marina(docks) was 7-8" last Thursday and locked in tight by the docks and break walls. I'd say the SP ramp will be the last one to open since it's sheltered. Couple more weeks yet. Tons of marks on Vex(shiners)!


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Great info thanks!


----------



## somachin (Feb 7, 2012)

I just got back from the causeway, too cold and no bites but I did see a few eyes rolling in the rocks.


----------



## jeffreypc (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Beautiful post Tom, with just the right amount of detail. :B


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

sonar said:


> THANKS TOM!! I/We appreciate Your time that you take for your posting!!
> 
> NICE JOB!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


the feelings mutual..! thanks for the update. want to try for some ice out pike there soon..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

esox62 said:


> the feelings mutual..! thanks for the update. want to try for some ice out pike there soon..


i didnt see and big female pike today at my usual spot, i did see 3 smaller males about 18" long one single and a pair. one of the pair musta got too close to mama while doing the fishy thing because he had 3 huge gashes across his back. im sorry to report, but it looks like the pike spawn was under the ice this year and i missed it, im going to give it one more shot tomorrow. i havent see a big female in 2 days. 

the walleye are still rolling, i fished for a few hours today, lost one at the rocks because i didnt have my net. i was using a flicker shad with the belly hook removed so i wouldnt snag. i did see one guy with 3 but hes been there all day and another guy catch one on his first cast. if you go to mosquito, you better have you license and if you snag a fish, put it back in the lake. the ranger was all over today checking.

the lake has opened up a little more shore fishing acess also.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

What good is a report with no pictures of fish.


----------



## top shelf (Apr 16, 2009)

Ezbite, I checked out your YouTube post. Your boat is set the hell up! I just don't know about going out when there is a lot of boat traffic. Stay safe & keep slinging those eyes.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey EZ, are the ODNR nets in at the causeway? Not sure if they would be with the ice still covering the lake but they are usually in at this time of the year.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I hope they are not. I seen so many nets get lost on mille lacs when I lived in Minnesota. The natives got to gill net the lake right after ice out and some years they didn't wait until ice out. Ice sheets ripped they're bouys off the lines and nets sank to the bottom full of walleyes just sitting there rotting. Hopefully they're smart and wait


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Lewzer said:


> Hey EZ, are the ODNR nets in at the causeway? Not sure if they would be with the ice still covering the lake but they are usually in at this time of the year.


Talked to the man yesterday, their just waiting for a ramp to open. 

Leaving mosquito now. Been here over 2 miserable hours (but it's better than being at work). It's Wet, cold and not even a bite. Seen 3 other guys come and go with no fish either. The walleye aren't even rolling as of now. Maybe this evening after the rain stops.


----------



## Duck&buck (Jun 10, 2014)

Causeway sporting goods posted some photos of the north side of the causeway and by there docks on Facebook


----------



## paddlejunkie1977 (Sep 19, 2014)

Looking at these pictures of open water on Mosquito is like seeing a pot of gold at the end of a rainbow. Huh, finally it's here.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

Fished the causeway tonight from 4.30 to 8pm. saw a few rollers, but no takers. saw one Eye caught jigging with a vibe or sonar. No nets in yet.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Lowerider, I may have talked to you earlier. I was with an older guy out scouting areas to fish. I wore a long tan coat.


----------



## somachin (Feb 7, 2012)

Heading to the causeway now. Hopefully I can get something done


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

cmiller, That wasn't me, The only person i talked to was the Game Warden, and he told me that i should have been here yesterday. The story of my life.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah, plenty of guys said they wished they were there yesterday. I'm hearing the best time to be there is 12 am to 4am.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

cmiller said:


> Yeah, plenty of guys said they wished they were there yesterday. I'm hearing the best time to be there is 12 am to 4am.


not tonight it wasnt. i was just out there from 10:30 till about 1:50am saw 2 rollers and only known of 2 caught and they were caught when it was daylight. only saw 3 roll. its been my 4th trip out there and so far ive only been able to lose one trying to land it without a net. mosquito is skunking me.... thats gonna change

there sure was a lot of noise from the ducks and geese too and the whole northeast side of the causeway is open enought to shore fish.


----------



## SPLIT SHOT (May 22, 2009)

Thanks ezbite nice post


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I hear "you should have been here last night" at skeeter more than any other lake.


----------



## somachin (Feb 7, 2012)

What's good on the causeway?


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

How open is the lake guys?


----------



## bigrodd310 (Mar 16, 2015)

its steadily opening up. I would guess another week possibly week and a half before its ready for boats. A lot of guys fishing the causeway yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

bigrodd310 said:


> its steadily opening up. I would guess another week possibly week and a half before its ready for boats. A lot of guys fishing the causeway yesterday afternoon.


There is a bass tourney there this weekend.


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

fished the state park docks yesterday quite a few people out there fishing all over. Caught alot of DINK perch. Ice was very thin in the docks that I was fishing, I was able to stick my foot down and push the ice away from the docks to fish. People were fishing the breakwall in there also not sure if they caught anything. Seen quite a few people at the spillway also. Tons of shore fishing spots opened up.


----------



## Twitch13 (Jun 13, 2009)

was just there, lake should be open in a couple days


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Twitch13 said:


> was just there, lake should be open in a couple days


Great thanks


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Just talked to state park bait. They said ice is clear of the ramps and south end pretty clear w some thin ice floating around. Small patches tho. Heading out for the evening bite in the boat. I will post conditions after dark.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't know what they are talking about, I was there last night and the South end was not anything close to clear.


----------



## Duck&buck (Jun 10, 2014)

Just left there is icebughs out there but I would say what I seen from road south end is open if u wanted u could boat it


----------



## Duck&buck (Jun 10, 2014)

There a nice chop at the dam 88 and state park ramps are wide open


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

It's about GO TIME! on mosquito lake


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Walltdvr, is that your boat in that pic?


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm out in the boat. Sound end had a sheet of ice from cemetery to 305. The rest of the lake on the s end is good


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Went out fished 2 Dif spots. South end was ice free by dark. Ice blew south on the north end and was up against the north side of the causeway. Water temp 39.5 in both spots (west side &the eastside). Fishing was slow w only 3 bites for the night. They were grabbing the jigs and swimming w it. Good to be back in the boat again. Also heads up no docks in anywhere but state park. Fished jigs, and cranks.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up on the docks. I was planning on going Saturday, but the forecast is saying northwest [email protected] Hopefully it will change before Saturday.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Np meats. It was rough out there tonight. Didn't lay down till half hour before dark.


----------

